#ubuntu-dz 2011-08-16
<Moncef> Bonsoir 
<Moncef> Saha ftourkoum les Algériens :)
#ubuntu-dz 2011-08-17
<DelphiWorld> salut Off !
<Off> yop
<DelphiWorld> sava Off ?
<DelphiWorld> Off: long tamp
<Off> oui
<DelphiWorld> Off: ou est il buterflyOffFire ?
<DelphiWorld> salut nizarus
<nizarus> salut DelphiWorld 
<DelphiWorld> nizarus: tu est en algérie ?
<nizarus> DelphiWorld, non un voisin Tunisien 
<DelphiWorld> nizarus: bienvenue alore
<nizarus> chokran DelphiWorld 
<DelphiWorld> nizarus: :)
<DelphiWorld> nizarus: mes félicitation pour votre indépendance
<nizarus> DelphiWorld, merci DelphiWorld, j'espère que l'Algérie aura la sienne aussi 
<DelphiWorld> n:)
<DelphiWorld> nizarus: :)
<nizarus> :)
<DelphiWorld> nizarus: tu fait quoi ?
<nizarus> là je discute avec toi et avec des amis sur le salon #ubuntu-tn :)
#ubuntu-dz 2011-08-21
<sws_> salut
<sws__> s
#ubuntu-dz 2012-08-14
<automoh> slut tt le monde
#ubuntu-dz 2012-08-15
<Rohff94> bonjour a tous
<Rohff94> bjr riemann Tux-Tn
<Tux-Tn> lu
<sysgov> salam
<sysgov> wa salam
<sysgov> salam
<ucminou> salam
<ucminou> saha ftourkoume
<Tux-Tn> sa7a ftourek ucminou
<ucminou> merci tux-tn
<Tux-Tn> tu as besoin d'aide ou tu viens juste jeter un oeil? :)
<ucminou> nn nn
<ucminou> just je viens
<ucminou> d'etre un nouveau
<ucminou> memebre
<ucminou> dans un groupe
<ucminou> ubuntu algerie
<ucminou> donc j'ai fait une petite visite sur ce room pour vous saluer
<Tux-Tn> ba bienvenue :D
<ucminou> merci tux-tn
<ucminou> vous etes tres gentil
<Tux-Tn> tout le monde ici pourra t'aider et te conseiller en cas de besoin
<ucminou> je vous remercie d'avance
<ucminou> si j'aurai besoin d'aide
<ucminou> je ferai appele a vous
<Tux-Tn> bon je dois y aller bonne nuit tout le monde
<ucminou> bonne nuit
#ubuntu-dz 2012-08-18
<Rohff94> bijour a tous
<Rohff94> c quoi ça opendz
<Rohff94> he c cool ça
<Rohff94> OpenDZ - Open Source & Security research
<Rohff94> tres bonne initiative
<Rohff94> ya qlq un ici !!!!!
#ubuntu-dz 2013-08-14
<Adel16> bonsoir
<Adel16> on en est ou dans le projet ubuntu-dz?
#ubuntu-dz 2014-08-16
<M_Knopfle> ?!!
<M_Knopfle> yaw?
